# Try not to take things too personal (if someone hurts your feelings)



## seafoamneon (Jul 16, 2014)

I've realized this is an issue of mine. I can't tie it to depersonalization (I'm done with the wild goose chases of relating everything to DP), but this is certainly something in life that will bring you down. I sort of just have to catch myself and then I calm down.

Even if something was intended to hurt my feelings doesn't mean it has to


----------



## mana_war (Jul 3, 2014)

yeah i get that. I read that with the pro pic it was so cute haha
not only taking things personally but thinking whenever people laugh its at you, or talk it's about you. Im someone that people think never care and in a way i don't but i would argue that i feel emotions more intense than most people im just not reactive,epressive


----------



## chelsy010 (Oct 29, 2012)

That"s something that I need to work on myself.


----------



## sanwal (Oct 10, 2014)

yeah i get that. I read that with the pro pic it was so cute haha
not only taking things personally but thinking whenever people laugh its at you, or talk it's about you. Im someone that people think never care and in a way i don't but i would argue that i feel emotions more intense than most people im just not reactive,epressive

_______________


----------



## spaced-out (Mar 28, 2008)

This is nicely described/elaborated on in The Four Agreements (book by Miguel Ruíz). One of the agreements is actually "Dont take anything personally". It says that if something happens around us of if someone says something, it does not have anything to do with us. Even if someone says something about us we should look at it that is says more about him than about us etc etc


----------



## seafoamneon (Jul 16, 2014)

Fearless said:


> It's called personalization, can be a huge ingredient in DP.
> 
> http://abusesanctuary.blogspot.hu/2008/06/cognitive-distortions.html
> 
> ...


Thanks, this is definetly the worst.

I remember when I was really younger, maybe in first grade before I even knew what DP was I accidently unplugged an aunt's Nintendo system while a game was playing and she says "Ah, my stepdad was on the last level"...

I felt like the worst person on earth. I can't believe I was that young with those types of feelings


----------

